# Anyone have an idea for a patio roof?



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmmm not an easy one for me but some of you guru's could plan it in your sleep. We would pour a larger patio so the roof line would extend past existing roofs on each side. I thought about carrying the roof line on the left over but that would be a pretty deep notch for the bedroom window. Anyone have a thought?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Run the roof perpendicular to the other two. It looks like the fascia is in line, so it would look really good. Just keep the pitch low enough to get under the window.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Warren said:


> Run the roof perpendicular to the other two. It looks like the fascia is in line, so it would look really good. Just keep the pitch low enough to get under the window.


Well the existing pitch is what maybe an 8/12? So tie those two facias together at an outside corner, fit the rafters to lay on the roof with the window ( but be below )? What would that do to hip on the left?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

rafters would run from a beam (right to left) to the existing wall. When it hits the roof on the left, it will form a valley. At the right end, a short hip would be formed.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Warren your awesome, wish I could see it as easy as you do. So set the beam in line with the same wall as the twin casment/angle bay. Then run rafters right to left to meet the roof on the left. So you're thinking what maybe a 4/12 on that roof? I'm guessing that valley would start where the corner hip is now. Am I following you?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you thinking something like this?

Andy.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow Scipio if the roof had post for open air instead of walls IT WOULD BE PERFECT. Of course I could never ask such a thing ( could I?) This board kicks a**. Thank you


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not exactly what I envisioned, but close.


----------



## DTL1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you seen the SkyLift Hardware? Makes installing a patio roof a great application.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

DTL1 said:


> Have you seen the SkyLift Hardware? Makes installing a patio roof a great application. ....


:laughing::laughing: Is that a gag?


----------



## DTL1 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's not a gag, a unique way to avoid the low slope covers I've had to fix, replace over the years.


----------

